# moss balls



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

i saw moss balls for sale in a lfs the other day, it just looked like a big ball of hair algea, i was wondering if i drop one of these in my tank, will it cause more hair algea to grow cause i think it looks cool


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, they are cool, i think at day, they float to the top, adn at night, they fall to the bottom. they can reporduce small moss balls, but is rare. id defenitally get one. they are cool. i wihs i had one...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

They grew in my tank. Ive got a 29 gal with no fish and 2 of these damn balls, yet algea grew. I really think its a market ploy.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

stay away from moss balls. Its the worse you can add to your planted tank or any tank. They grow without care and they grow fast. Eventually without daily trimming they are going out out run your tank.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> stay away from moss balls. Its the worse you can add to your planted tank or any tank. They grow without care and they grow fast. Eventually without daily trimming they are going out out run your tank.


 Eric,

Mine have not grown a bit. Still the same size and green algea growing throughout.

Arnold


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Moss balls are supposedly good for your tank. The moss balls use up the same nutrients as other algees therefore making it harder for other algees to thrive in the aquarium.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

HOACH said:


> Moss balls are supposedly good for your tank. The moss balls use up the same nutrients as other algees therefore making it harder for other algees to thrive in the aquarium.


 Exactly

Ive had one for about a week now, it doesnt float to the top though.

It supposedly eats up the nutrients that algae thrive on, therefore reducing algae.

I was told by the seller that it moves around the tank to get the best light. Mine hasnt moved once, unless it already has the best light then that just aint true.

I think they look quite cool.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As i know moss balls aren't supposed to grow and they are good for the aquarium.....


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

http://kokosgoldfish.com/MossBalls.html


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

wo they look cool..haha i want one now


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry i was thinking about something else. My lfs sells moss balls that are totally different. They are plants from hell.

Anubias barteri var. nana petite are actually really cool plants. A plant store has some on their display tank and they are the best. I cant seem to find any so i resorted to buy a different kinda foreground plant.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Glad i could help


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

mine is dying









I wonder why ?


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Don't forget to give them water 3 times a day


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> i think at day, they float to the top, adn at night, they fall to the bottom.


I had them for about 4 months and this has never happened. In the time that I had them they didn't grow much. But finally my P's thrashed them! Needless to say they gone!


----------

